# Man Soap (PICTURE HEAVY)



## MKRainville (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello there 
Just wanted to share some of my "Man Soap"

Its a pretty simple soap base (Olive, Coconut, Palm, Castor)  in descending order

I use BrambleBerry "cold water" for my man soap and it smells so lovely. I also used Titanium Dioxide, Black Oxide, Blue Ultramarines

I used "condiment bottles" that I bought at Walmart for the blue and black.  I filled the mold with white (about 1/4 at a time) and then each time I would FORCEFULLY squeeze the bottles so it would push thru the white.  then i would add more white and do it again.. until i had just a little left and did a pretty design on the top, swirlled with a woodenscewer.   

I felt that the forcefull squeeze made a neat look... its not a "soft swirl, more of an aggressive look.

I can not wait for this batch to cure so my DH can use it 

What do you think??

Still in the mold




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cut




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cut




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## judymoody (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cool look!  Well done.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 27, 2011)

Great colors!


----------



## Fullamoon (Oct 27, 2011)

That is really snazzy soap!


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my that is seriously fantabulous swirling


----------



## trishwosere (Oct 27, 2011)

I absolutely love those, what a very neat and clever way of swirling


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful swirl!  And I love the color combo!!


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sure your dh will love it   .


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice!  Thank you for sharing your swirl technique too.  The color combo looks great together.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2011)

That is a really cool looking soap. Love the colors you chose!


----------



## Bama (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful and very manish.


----------



## MKRainville (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, I was going for something a little less on the girly side   He loves to use my soap no matter what it looks like.  I was just trying a different technique.  

I know it already bubbles nice - I was making a soap ball from the scraps from trimming it up and went to wash my paws and wow... lots of white fluffy bubbles


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 28, 2011)

I love the colors and the swirls - good job


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Fantastic look!  I love cool waters and it's one of my favourite mens FO.


----------



## maya (Oct 31, 2011)

that is so nice!


----------



## MKRainville (Nov 2, 2011)

thank you  

yes the Cold Water is one of my fav. man scents too ... yummmmy


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

Love those colors together!


----------



## Apothefairy (Nov 18, 2011)

That blue is to die for! You definitely got the aggression to come across. Super cool bar.


----------



## semplice (Jan 11, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm so jelly! I've been working on swirling this past week, and it is not going so well... 

So big congrats!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice!  Your method sounds easy, but then they all do, lol.  It produced some great swirls!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 13, 2012)

Very handsome soap.


My all time fav masculine scent to soap with is Cool Water too!


----------



## kbuska (Jan 23, 2012)

those colors are awesome!!!!


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 23, 2012)

LOVE it!  The colors are fabulous.

Thank you for sharing the condiment bottle technique.  I am "swirl challenged" so I might give this a try!


----------



## MKRainville (Jan 23, 2012)

You are welcome   I was going for a angry look... something not so flowy and pretty like my other swirls.  Something manly   the smell was wonderful - I gave my last bar yesterday to a friend who never tried homemade soap before.  I hope he likes it   I cant wait to try this again.


I started using the bottles for the delicate swirls on the top of the soap and it helped get really straight lines.  but for this one I got the nozzle as close to the loaf (with white soap already in the mold) and squeezed hard so the colored soap would push thru the white soap. It turned out fun!

thank you for all the lovely comments.  I cant wait to make some more like this... My husband just made me a HUGE log mold   its about 22 inches long   cant wait


----------

